# Flaky Skin



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Maybe it's dry skin? Or an allergy? If it's dry skin hopefully this will help Poodle Dry Skin Issues and Top Remedies


----------



## I_love_dogs (May 30, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I took Peggy’s coat down super short and I’m seeing little white flakes scattered throughout her hair, from topknot to tail.
> 
> View attachment 478417
> 
> ...


How often is "not often"? I was told by the vet every other week is a good idea with the dogs that have hair rather than fur. And dey them with a hair dryer rather than air dry was the other thing I was told to do. The whole don't give dog baths was when people were using human shampoo or dishwashing liquid. 
My cockapoo that had skin issues never scratched until his skin was peeling.
My brand new puppy seems to have dandruff as well. He was under weight when I got him, so that is most likely his cause.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I_love_dogs said:


> How often is "not often"? I was told by the vet every other week is a good idea with the dogs that have hair rather than fur. And dey them with a hair dryer rather than air dry was the other thing I was told to do. The whole don't give dog baths was when people were using human shampoo or dishwashing liquid.
> My cockapoo that had skin issues never scratched until his skin was peeling.
> My brand new puppy seems to have dandruff as well. He was under weight when I got him, so that is most likely his cause.


Maybe not enough then? She was getting baths every 4-6 weeks when we were using a groomer. Since then it’s been more like 8 weeks. She doesn’t smell bad and her hair’s never greasy.

How does a hairdryer help with dry skin? I rarely use one on her.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Fenris-wolf said:


> Maybe it's dry skin? Or an allergy? If it's dry skin hopefully this will help Poodle Dry Skin Issues and Top Remedies


Thank you! I think she’d be itchy if it was allergies. Gracie used to have seasonal allergies and she’d frantically chew on her paws.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Poodle (Standard) |


Standard Poodles: What a Unique Breed! Your dog is special! She’s your best friend, companion, and a source of unconditional love. Chances are that you chose […]




aubreyamc.com


----------



## I_love_dogs (May 30, 2021)

If they don't dry out fast enough, then the wet hair against the skin makes a nice place for bacteria to grow which can lead to skin infections. I ended up having to buy a dog dryer. I live in a hot, humid climate (FL) so the drying may just be due to our climate.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Thank you! I think she’d be itchy if it was allergies. Gracie used to have seasonal allergies and she’d frantically chew on her paws.


You're welcome! I'd think so too, but I wasn't 100% sure. Oh no. Seasonal allergies suck for dogs and humans. One of my cats (Perses) may have them. He gets sneezing fits sometimes, but the vet said to keep an eye on it.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

My lab mix had a flaky back her whole life with no other symptoms or issues, and you wouldn’t have known it unless you were doing heavy grooming. Like we would see if after bathing and then raking out the undercoat.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Starla said:


> My lab mix had a flaky back her whole life with no other symptoms or issues, and you wouldn’t have known it unless you were doing heavy grooming. Like we would see if after bathing and then raking out the undercoat.


I wonder if it’s just because her skin isn’t being rubbed regularly, so the dead skin accumulates until it’s eventually disturbed by the clippers. I’m going to find something that’ll feel good for a massage. All my current brushes are too aggressive for such a short coat.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

If you want to try a leave in conditioner I can reccomend : Hydrating Butter - For Dog's Skin & Coat - Leave-In Moisturizer 8 oz might not seem like a lot but you really don't need much in a go. I use it periodically when I notice skin problems.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Anyone use boar bristles on their poodle?


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Asta's Mom said:


> If you want to try a leave in conditioner I can reccomend : Hydrating Butter - For Dog's Skin & Coat - Leave-In Moisturizer 8 oz might not seem like a lot but you really don't need much in a go. I use it periodically when I notice skin problems.


Thank you!

I can’t handle most fragrances. Peggy’s sensitive, too. Too bad they don’t have a fragrance-free formula.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Sometimes I run a little coconut oil in my hands and massage that into Bobby’s coat and skin. I have also used a boar bristle brush and it seemed to work quite well. I only use this approach with the short hair cut which Peggy has. Works very well for Bobby’s coat. I use a soft, human wet hair brush as well. It really does massage Bobby’s coat and skin very well.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

If she's not bothered by it, you probably don't need to be either. Give her a good bath and conditioner and see how it is after that. Isn't part of the reason poodles are hypoallergenic is because any dander flakes that do shed get "trapped" within the tight curly poodles coat? Maybe with a short groom, you've gotten into where it's been hiding.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I don’t bathe Merlin and Beckie a lot and they don’t get brushed more than necessary. None of them have ever had flakes.

I would change her food, even if I’m sure it’s a very good brand. It might just not agree with her.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Yeah, when I would trim Basil down from 1+ inch down, I saw flakes. Figured it was dandruff.

3 weeks ago when I shaved her down from 3/4-ish of an inch down to a #10, I didn't see any flakes, and we're going on 8+ weeks w/o a bath. So, I don't know what the cause is. 

I wonder if the longer hair has something to do with it. Maybe the long hair traps the flakes where it just flies off with a short coat.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Dechi said:


> I don’t bathe Merlin and Beckie a lot and they don’t get brushed more than necessary. None of them have ever had flakes.
> 
> I would change her food, even if I’m sure it’s a very good brand. It might just not agree with her.


Great poops, clear eyes, healthy ears, no itching.... I think messing with her food might open a can of worms, but I’ll definitely consider it if she starts showing other symptoms.

Hoping she doesn’t!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Basil_the_Spoo said:


> Yeah, when I would trim Basil down from 1+ inch down, I saw flakes. Figured it was dandruff.
> 
> 3 weeks ago when I shaved her down from 3/4-ish of an inch down to a #10, I didn't see any flakes, and we're going on 8+ weeks w/o a bath. So, I don't know what the cause is.
> 
> I wonder if the longer hair has something to do with it. Maybe the long hair traps the flakes where it just flies off with a short coat.


That makes sense to me. Their hair is so dense. Nothing can escape it! Poodle coats are like black holes.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I've skipped thru but will go back and read all. Neo has this if I don't bathe him every two weeks. I've had to put the baths off a few days beyond two weeks occasionally and he gets flaky. I've wondered if dandruff or just dry skin but either way, it hasn't seemed to bother him the few times I've let baths go.

It doesn't happen unless we go much over the two weeks. He's never shown any indication of allergy, so I'd be surprised it that's the cause.

I also use a boar bristle brush occasionally, usually as part of the blow drying, at the start, to work the spray conditioner in.

I've also used the Warren London and like it a lot.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

One of our dogs had that his entire life. Washed him, didn't.. , used conditioner, didn't brushed it and brush it out, only irritated him. Finally we just let it be.


----------



## Oonapup (Oct 16, 2020)

I just clipped Oona down and saw some flakes as well as areas of hair that just look a little grubby. Mainly along her back where her curls are densest, so I figure it's from the coat holding onto dirt and dander there where it's thickest, rather than a skin problem. Will keep an eye on it but I think I noticed this and it went away last time.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Oonapup said:


> I just clipped Oona down and saw some flakes as well as areas of hair that just look a little grubby. Mainly along her back where her curls are densest, so I figure it's from the coat holding onto dirt and dander there where it's thickest, rather than a skin problem. Will keep an eye on it but I think I noticed this and it went away last time.


This could be a cause too, especially in poodles, the oils secret into their curls and then pick up any dust or dirt from the air making it appear to be flaky, es specially closer to the skin.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Yep, I’m thinking her coat was holding onto dead gunk. I’ll see if it improves now that she’s in a shorter cut and I’m massaging her right to the skin every day.

She starts seeing a professional groomer again this month (happy dance!!) and I’ve got my eye on the “Summer Miami Clip” from Kalstone.


----------



## Yellow (Sep 24, 2018)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Great poops, clear eyes, healthy ears, no itching.... I think messing with her food might open a can of worms, but I’ll definitely consider it if she starts showing other symptoms.
> 
> Hoping she doesn’t!


What are you feeding her? also a good fish oil might help. I would look at diet, something might be missing


----------



## Anntig (Jun 9, 2010)

If you can't see dry flaky patches on the skin itself I wouldn't worry about it, the two most likely causes are dander not washing out fully in a longer coat, as mentioned above, and leftover shampoo residue from not rinsing well enough.
One thing that can really help is diluted apple cider vinegar(1/10) poured over the dog after shampooing, it helps disolve the shampoo residue, is an excellent skin toner and leaves the hair nice and shiny, it also works as a mild detangler, just be careful not to get it in the eyes as it does sting a bit.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Bobby got his oil treatment today. I don’t do the coconut oil treatment all the time, maybe once every couple of months. I think too much wouldn’t be good either. Here is what he looks like after I’ve massaged some into his coat followed by a good massaging brushing. His coat is not greasy at all. I don’t think I would do it when his hair is much longer though as I think it would be tough to get down into the skin without making
the hair greasy. It’s worth a try if Peggy’s skin is dry or she’s flaky. Bobby’s hair gets a little dry so it soaks up the oil very nicely. It really does well by him. I do use leave in conditioners but the coconut oil does a little some extra nice for him. I don’t use the conditioner on days I use coconut oil. He never flakes either. During allergy season I back off on leave in products so the coconut oil is helpful during these times as well.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

The flakes aren’t as noticeable now. I think trapped dander combined with a deep shavedown was the culprit. But I’m going to try a little coconut oil on her. Will be a challenge convincing her not to lick it, though! She _loves_ the stuff.

Bobby’s cute little face always makes me smile.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Awwww...I will tell him. He makes me smile too. 
I love looking at Peggy’s facial expressions.
she’s so full of expression, like she’s thinking...and so photogenic your pretty girl is.
I think you could publish a Peggy photograph book!


----------

